
Vote Leave data firm hit with first ever GDPR notice - merrvk
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45589004
======
justtopost
While I applaud the GDPR showing it's teeth, this seems like a fishy precedent
to start with. Lets hope it is truly non-partisan... there without a doubt
have been more flagrant and obvious abuses than this one imho.

~~~
foolzcrow
100% it's targeting brexit supporters and is a weapon of censorship.

